# Which flea preventative do you use?



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Please tell me what you use on your GSD for this problem. I haven't found one that actually works!!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Frontline plus. If I was in Alabama I might be using K9 advantix. I don't remember where I read it (probably here) but they have some different ticks in the south. I'm in western MO. 

By the way, beautiful area. Ross Bridge and the resort is one of my favorite non ocean places to stay ever.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was using frontline + until it stopped working. Now I use Comfortis. I have also treated the yard and house with diatomaceous earth (food grade)


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I was using frontline + until it stopped working. Now I use Comfortis. I have also treated the yard and house with diatomaceous earth (food grade)


What do you do for ticks? I've considered using diatomaceous earth but don't know much about it, and my dogs (male in particular) are on a training field, ball field, or just plain field regularly. 

I do have to pull a tick off him occasionally. I usually notice and get them off pretty quickly. Not sure how long frontline says it will take to kill them.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am in West Virginia and use Frontline Plus. Five of my eight dogs have 4 x 12 foot indoor/outdoor kennels with pea gravel instead of crates while I am at work or away from home and I put diatomaceous earth in the gravel each summer. No problems so far.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I like Vectra it kills and repels fleas, ticks, blackflies, and mosquitos (Maine state bird  ). It does a great job, I have not seen a tick in the 2 years I have been using it! I used to use frontline plus but still found ticks regularly.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Advantix on the dogs... frontline was not working this year or last.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm finding the same problem with Frontline. Not working at all. I've used K9 Advantix and Advantage in the past as well. I was thinking about trying Revolution. Any experience with that? If not I guess I will give either K9 or Advantage another try. I have on her a tick collar that I got from the Vet. So far so good ... 

Freddy: yes, Ross Bridge is wonderful! I was just there last weekend enjoying a Spa day  It is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Freddy said:


> What do you do for ticks? I've considered using diatomaceous earth but don't know much about it, and my dogs (male in particular) are on a training field, ball field, or just plain field regularly.
> 
> I do have to pull a tick off him occasionally. I usually notice and get them off pretty quickly. Not sure how long frontline says it will take to kill them.


This is only our 2nd month on Comfortis. Ticks are not bad here. If we are going out to an area that may have ticks I have used Vet's Best spray. I've not found a tick yet but that could be because they aren't bad here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix for years and never had a problem


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I have all my dogs on Frontline Plus and never had a problem with it.


----------



## gsd2007CA (Jul 20, 2011)

I use Frontline + in Cali but Comfortis is big out here too.

Try this place if you need either one, I use these guys. Good service and good prices.

California Pet Pharmacy- Savings on Pet Meds, Frontline, Advantage FREE Shipping on order over $100


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

GSDgirlAL said:


> I'm finding the same problem with Frontline. Not working at all. I've used K9 Advantix and Advantage in the past as well. I was thinking about trying Revolution. Any experience with that? If not I guess I will give either K9 or Advantage another try. I have on her a tick collar that I got from the Vet. So far so good ...
> 
> Freddy: yes, Ross Bridge is wonderful! I was just there last weekend enjoying a Spa day  It is incredibly beautiful!


Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies has Advantage and Advantix at very fair prices and super fast. 
Never used Revolution, as I use ivomec for HW. Never used Comfortis as it has not been out that long.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

FIPROGUARD ... same ingredients as Frontline, but half the price, i also ready Advantix did not kill fleas. I have not done the testing myself but


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

gagsd said:


> ...Never used Comfortis as it has not been out that long.


I had reservations about it. My neighbors have outside dogs. One had until Saturday 3ft weeds for a backyard. We had a flea infestation and nothing was working. My poor guy needed relief (we'd been trying different stuff for about 2 months). We are going to keep using it for the rest of the warm season and next year try K9 Advantix.

I'm not comfortable using it long term. It is working but a pain in the butt to give him. It is a chewable tablet a bit larger than a tums. It must taste like crap. Sage will eat almost anything but even cutting this up in quarters and hiding in it hotdogs with cheese doesn't work. I have to force feed it...not fun.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I had been using K9 Advantix II and never had any issues, but decided to try something cheaper now that I have four to maintain and the Advantix is pretty expensive. I got mixed reviews on almost everything I Googled. Even though the frontline didn't work on my dogs when I used it, I decided to try the Fiproguard Plus and the Bio Spot which was recommended on the board. I used the Fiproguard on my GSD's and the Bio-Spot on my 2 little ones. The Bio-Spot was absolutely worthless. 4 days after using, my little ones were still itching and biting themselves. The Fiproguard seemed to work a little better, but still not as good as the Advantix as I have also noticed the 2 big ones occasionally gnawing on themselves. I don't want to keep experimenting, so I'm going to just suck it up and go back to the Advantix.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh takes comfortis, it does taste bad but Josh is such a chow hound he'll eat it if it's hidden in his raw.

Texas fleas have become immune to frontline


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Comfortis- it's the only product that has worked with Pennys flea allergy- which for us is huge!


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I also use Comfortis for my GSD and St. Bernard. Works wonders!!! Have not seen a flea on them in a long time.


----------

